# You only need one photovoltaic cell, not a whole panel of them.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I just watched an interesting DVD called "Green Matters" "What in the world is going on?" that I had checked out from my local library. Call #333.794 Alternative if you are interested and your library has it.

I figured it would be a lame plea to encourage everyone to buy into high dollar energy alternatives--global warming, etc. 

Instead it presented what is currently being done in a number of different countries for alternative energy. The most interesting segment was about work in Israel by a Professor Faiman. Much of his work deals with attempting to make solar, i.e. photovoltaics more affordable for the average man. 

One solution that is working instead of a panel of many solar cells he uses panels of mirrors to focus the light intensity onto one 4 inch square solar cell. Some of his research has produced phenomenal results. He believes that a 4 inch square cell receiving the reflected energy from a 10 square foot mirror bank can power an average home. What is considered an average home is what I would question. He envisions making his findings available to do it yourselfers, etc. He stresses that it is much cheaper to build frameworks of mirrors then solar cells, hence his pursuit along those lines. 

With homesteaders "can do" attitude all we need are the plans and the 4" cell. lol

Here is a YouTube clip showing and telling of some of his work.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjl9tmjJVrs[/ame]

I think I'll do some more searches on Professor Faiman and his work. Should prove to be interesting.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

A little more information shows a cell of different material for starters. 
Not a 10 square foot mirror bank, but a 107.6 square feet. Makes much more sense now.

http://www.boston.com/news/world/mi...lective_mirrors_seen_raising_solar_potential/


----------



## lynnheater71968 (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you. Very interesting and hopeful


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

It sounds promising but you can already here the double back talk from the goverment. 

""Solar power drived from conventional silicone can compete in 5 years time, without subsidies. ""

That's them at their best. Double talk. 
Dennis


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, looking intently. Next spring we start "plumbing" PV panels and a simple tracker that rotates through the day and back at night ready for the next morn, wc


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I often wondered about getting more power from a cell by intensifing the energy with mirrios, But I also wonder if they can take the extra power and heat?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would be worried about the heat too.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Various companies have been working on this kind of system for decades, and so far no one has come up with a solution to the heat problem--excess heat reduces the output of the PV cell, and shortens its life.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

An outfit called "Midway Labs" had concentrator's and an interesting 'unit' on the market . . . .for a while . . . .

Yes . .Heat . . .the big issue . . .followed by tracking problems.

Maybe some day there will be more "breakthru's".

Till then my conventional PV panels are powering this puter just find . . .thank you.


----------

